# Songs that describe you



## Iraneken (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

> YouTube - Like A Boss (ft. Seth Rogen) - Uncensored Version


I love this song lol. 


For me? Um... I'm going to be really weird and theater-geeky. I can be like this sometimes.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, atm..

Let it Fall - Lykke Li 

I'll admit it, I'm a big fat crybaby.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)




----------



## DayDreamers (Aug 25, 2010)

Closet Extrovert said:


> When I'm angry: Attack from 30 Seconds To Mars


ALWAYS!

When I'm Feeling Strange... Animal Collective - What Would I Want, Sky?
Feeling Down - 



 Passion Pit - The Reeling


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

and


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Addison (Aug 30, 2010)

Miss Independent by Ne-Yo.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

YouTube - Tears for fears-Sowing the seeds of love


----------



## Iraneken (Aug 17, 2010)

YouTube - Painted on my Heart Lyrics


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Now that I've learned that my emotions and opinions are perfectly valid and reasonable...

YouTube - Muse - Uprising


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

YouTube - i am not a whore-LMFAO


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

These ones are pretty good for most of my moods:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

But especially


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Most songs that deal with being a loner, feeling the emptiness of society, solipsism, the meaniglessness of existence, misanthropy and detachment from other people's thinking describe me and my thoughts pretty accurately. Good examples of such songs would be:

_The Sound of Silence_ by Simon and Garfunkel:






_Welcome to the Machine_ by Pink Floyd:






_Innuendo_ by Queen:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

Not a song, but practically my theme tune.​


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

_I wish that I was stronger
Could keep my head for longer 
I sit and watch my fear
But it won't dissapear
I can dream myself away 
Lose myself for days 
And the train rushes past
Like a day gone too fast 

All I know is here and now_​


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

YouTube - The Agonist-Martyr Art(lyrics)


----------

